# Planning new metal barn



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

I am planning to build a metal barn for my goats in the spring. I have 7 Nigerian doelings who have a small barn and fenced off area that they’re in only from dusk til dawn. I let them free-range during the day on about 4 (high-fenced) acres, protected by my 3 LGDs. I expect that routine to continue. I do plan to breed some of them but not frequently as they are my pets, not a business. I’ll likely keep most of the babies because...goat math!

My question: a lot of the barns I have seen on this forum show a bunch of stalls, one for each goat. Other than a private birthing area, I can’t see having my goats isolated from each other (I have a separate area for my buck and wether, and I do have a small former chicken coop I can use for isolation if anyone gets sick). Am I missing something as to why I need a bunch of stalls? I have a milking stand, but I don’t expect to do a lot of milking other than if one mom doesn’t feed her baby, etc (DH and I are both allergic to cow and goat milk!).

I’m in Texas, so ventilation will be high priority, and I am hoping to talk hubby into running water/electric to it, as well. I am planning on dirt floor, based on my reading here. Any other words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

My barn is one stall, open space. Other than a kidding stall, you can have a completely open barn.

I would also advise rubber mats on top of dirt, for easy cleaning.

I also have Dutch doors and a small goat door. Both make for good ventilation. (There's vents installed as well).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't necessarily need stalls but it is nice to be able to separate goats if need be. I have mine divided into 2 areas with a gate I can keep open or closed. I have a dirt floor and find it easier not to have any mats down because I can't hose them down in the barn area.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My barn is one stall, open space. Other than a kidding stall, you can have a completely open barn.
> 
> I would also advise rubber mats on top of dirt, for easy cleaning.
> 
> ...


Beautiful set-up! Thanks for the input.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I would certainly suggest at least 1 separate stall, or depending on your plan fence the current shelter off to a smaller area for lifting or health concerns. Most single stall barns are either kidding barns or show barns where the animals and kept separately for better health and feed control. I plan to build both a small barn and a show shack, at least until I can afford a large barn that would fit a horse stall a goat herd stall and at least 6 show stalls... big dreams...


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a barn that is built to minimize diseases.
my barn is a 40 x80 pole barn with 14 foot high walls. the walls have metal for the first 4 foot but the rest of the wall is filled with a wind break material. to stop the wind but lets humidity out and sun in. 
Why i built the walls this way
first air flow to keep humidity low.Low humidity has a tendency to contribute to High pneumonia risks.
By letting in the sun you are disinfecting the barn with the suns uv rays.
the use of wood is minimized inside the barn . wood tends to hold bacteria and is hard to disinfect. 
when i need small pens in the barn i use wire hog panels. this allows me to move the pens out of the way for cleaning with the tractor.
one other benefit of building walls this way is it reduced my building cost by 20%.
I have had the barn for 22 years and it is working great, i talk to other herders in the state and they have problems with scours and Pneumonia that i just do not have. I thought the wind break material would need to be replaced in 12 years but it is still looking like new after 22 years. 
I love my barn


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

fivemoremiles said:


> i have a barn that is built to minimize diseases.
> my barn is a 40 x80 pole barn with 14 foot high walls. the walls have metal for the first 4 foot but the rest of the wall is filled with a wind break material. to stop the wind but lets humidity out and sun in.
> Why i built the walls this way
> first air flow to keep humidity low.Low humidity has a tendency to contribute to High pneumonia risks.
> ...


Very interesting! What is the windbreak material? I'd love to read more about it for my barn. We definitely get gusty winds, but very humid/hot, so this could be very useful.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> i have a barn that is built to minimize diseases.
> my barn is a 40 x80 pole barn with 14 foot high walls. the walls have metal for the first 4 foot but the rest of the wall is filled with a wind break material. to stop the wind but lets humidity out and sun in.
> Why i built the walls this way
> first air flow to keep humidity low.Low humidity has a tendency to contribute to High pneumonia risks.
> ...


I'd love to pictures of your barn!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My barn is one stall, open space. Other than a kidding stall, you can have a completely open barn.
> 
> I would also advise rubber mats on top of dirt, for easy cleaning.
> 
> ...


I am curious @NigerianDwarfOwner707 Can those mats or any other mat handle rain?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> I am curious @NigerianDwarfOwner707 Can those mats or any other mat handle rain?


I'm not sure what you mean.

They are rubber mats or another similar material, they are waterproof.

Pee, rain, etc.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

whitejerabias said:


> I'd love to pictures of your barn!


the first photo taken tonight is of the out side of the barn. nothing special .

the second photo is taken inside the barn, notice my shadow on the wall. that is how much uv light is getting in. also notice you can see out of the barn but not in, I do not know why you just can. and last i am getting ready to clean out the barn and the pen are down and moved ageist the wall so i can.
I have water and electricity in the barn.
one thing i have been wanting to do is add a door. our blizzards blow right thru the barn. i set up temp wind blocks now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice, please tell us about wind break material...


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Nice, please tell us about wind break material...


I got the material from Premier one Supply. they do not carry it any longer but I think they will give you the manufacture if you call and ask. I believe they use it on there barns.
it is realy tough stuff i have had 70 mile an hour winds no problem. the only thing i have had to do is replace the wood that holds it to the barn. i used lattes strips at first they decade so i replaced the lattes with 1"x 2" wood three years ago. I have had several comment that they were surprised that the wind break material has lasted this long. to tell you the truth so am i.
In the winter you would think it would be cold but it is often feels 10 F warmer in the barn. it is cooler in the summer. rain penetration is minimal and drys up realy fast,


----------

